# New Tritronics models



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

I have heard that Tritronics is going to have some major improvements in their collars this year. I can't get any info on what the changes will be or when the collars will come out. I'm trying to decide if I should buy now or wait. Anybody have any good intel?


----------



## Gina (Mar 9, 2005)

I heard that in June they will be unveiling the new models and that the barrel transmitter will become obsolete. This is of course third hand knowledge, so FWIW.


----------

